# RFR Teleskop-Sattelstütze PRO "Inside" zu schwergänig



## Capic Biker (20. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

meine Freundin hat sich letztes Jahr ein Cube Sting 140 gekauft,
in dem die RFR Teleskop-Sattelstütze PRO "Inside" verbaut war.

Sie hatte von Anfang an das Problem das sie anscheinend zu leicht für diese ist.
Sie wiegt 53 kg. bei mir 80 kg funktioniert sie ohne Probleme.

Jetzt ist die Frage was wir tun können?
Ich will nicht einfach eine Hydraulische Kaufen und gut ist.

Gruß


----------



## hitspo (20. März 2017)

Einfach eine Hydraulische Kaufen und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (21. März 2017)

In der Schule wäre das ein Fall von: THEMA verfehlt.
Oben steht das wir keine neue Kaufen wollen, sondern versuchen diese zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## hitspo (21. März 2017)

Das ist ja grad das Ding Hab ich 1 zu 1 von dir kopiert falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## Capic Biker (22. März 2017)

Tzja da fehlt die hälfte und das Wichtigste.
Lass es einfach wenn du nichts Produktives beitragen kannst.


----------



## hitspo (23. März 2017)

Nein, tut es nicht. Könntest die Feder kürzen oder mal dünnflüssigeres Öl probieren. Auch wenn ja eigentlich der Ton die Musik macht...


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. März 2017)

ich hatte diese Stütze auch Original drin in meinem Stereo Race.
gewichtsmässig ist es bei mir ähnlich wie bei dir, mir war die Stütze zu schwergängig, da das eine mechanische Stütze ist würdet ihr eine "weichere" Feder brauchen, falls es sowas gibt ist halt die Frage ob der Aufwand lohnt.

meine Antwort wird dir zwar leider auch nicht viel helfen, ist eher ein Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## ilbisonal (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Capic Biker!

Ich habe auch das besagte Problem. konntest du das lösen?
Lt. meinem fahrradverkäufer gibt es keine stahlfeder, welche man tauschen könnte. Sogar das Problem ist gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## Capic Biker (18. Juni 2017)

Hab ne Reverb rein gemacht


----------



## hitspo (21. Juni 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Lass es einfach wenn du nichts Produktives beitragen kannst.



:*


----------

